# how many crs/babies do you see in total?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice

Cheeching $$$


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

more than one. LOL


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi guys just want to share my secret experience breeding these shrimps coz lots of people are asking. 

1. first for the food, Im very consrvative in terms of money I just only use grind boil spinach nothing special, cant afford to buy mosura products but they freaking really love them.
2. for the shrimps supplements, same as above I dont use any coz sometimes it mess the water parameters.
3. straight tap, no ro, 20%once a week but I let it sit on a bucket for a week before water change.
4. when I started to use heater it really helps
5. im using spongfilter coz it is the least expensive of all filters out there
here are my water parameters
ph-7.5
kh-no test kit for this
gh-no clue, same as above
TDS- I dont know about this


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Dont matter how many babies we see - what i see is that you have managed to breed them in a pH 7.5 and that does tell me that you have managed to do well and get them to breed and stay alive in toronto tap water - good for you and good for buyers as I am sure you have given others a lot of hope that CRS can and will breed in toronto tap water with a little bit of application and patience - way to go camboy.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

novice said:


> Dont matter how many babies we see - what i see is that you have managed to breed them in a pH 7.5 and that does tell me that you have managed to do well and get them to breed and stay alive in toronto tap water - good for you and good for buyers as I am sure you have given others a lot of hope that CRS can and will breed in toronto tap water with a little bit of application and patience - way to go camboy.


agreed ~~


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

novice said:


> Dont matter how many babies we see - what i see is that you have managed to breed them in a pH 7.5 and that does tell me that you have managed to do well and get them to breed and stay alive in toronto tap water - good for you and good for buyers as I am sure you have given others a lot of hope that CRS can and will breed in toronto tap water with a little bit of application and patience - way to go camboy.


yup patience is the most important thing and I think old tank ages 6 months+ is one of the reason that keeps them alive coz the good bacteria are already stable as I have experience. Substrates that lowers down ph its not neccesary to breed these creatures coz you know what my soil doesnt lower ph anymore and stay to 7.5 lol and they also breed in my 5 gallon with natural gravel as for substrate.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Those r lots of shrimps u've bred in PH 7.5 good going.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

What is the temperature of the water?

Nice crystals btw!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its 76. In my experience they breed in higher temprature. but they display good colors in lower tempreture.


----------

